# Engine model number 407777 type 0124 battery not holding charge



## shelley748 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi 
Hubby and I have been out to test the lawn tractor this afternoon. We are following instructions for testing dual circuit alternator. 

We attached the red test lead clip to the red DC output pin connector, we manage to get the tractor started, but because the connector as been unplugged, the lawn tractor will not stay running. 

So we cannot attach the black test lead clip to the black positive battery terminal because it stops within seconds of starting.

Any ideas please and thank you in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Leave it connected,and attach the black lead to aground(or battery neg. post). Start the engine and probe the red wire from the engine side of the connector.
Now probe the other side of the connector.it should read no more than 14 VDC.
Your meter,if it's digital should show if it's AC,or DC,but either way,if it's above 20 volts,chances are the diode(if it doesn't have a regulator/rectifier) is bad.
If it has a regulator/rectifier,and shows above 18 volts replace the reg/rec.
With a dual circuit alternator,one lead should be AC current,and one should be DC. Usually the red is DC,and there's a diode on the red wire(engine side of connector) just before the connector.
The AC lead on the alternator(black)is usually for lights.
View attachment 24967


View attachment 24968


----------



## shelley748 (Jul 12, 2015)

. In my picture you can see what I think is the diode on the red wire. Question how do I probe the wire without striping back the wire and am I taking a DC voltage reading both sides of the diode.

Thanks


----------



## shelley748 (Jul 12, 2015)

Please can someone answer me thanks


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

have u tried sliding the probe into the opposite side of the connector? without unplugging the connector, i don't know any other way to do what u want to do short of tracing the wire to its next point of connection.

in other words, try to slide the test probe from your meter into the left of the 2 connectors where the red wire comes in at the bottom of the picture. u can usually make contact with the metal connector inside the plastic that the wire attaches to by doing this, assuming the probe is not too fat to fit in there, and assuming the wire doesn't take up too much room in the opening. i assume the thing on the yellow wire in the middle is separate, looks like a fuse holder to me, but i don't see a wire coming out of the top of it.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If nothing else works, you can take an awl or ice pick and probe the wire you want to test. Then attach the tester to that......


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry I haven't replied,sooner. Been kept busy.
The probe can be put in the back side of each connector.Probe it with the red lead,with the black lead on a ground.Do it on both sides of each connector. 
This can show you if the connection is weak.

View attachment 25049


----------

